# Time to leave gaggia classic on before use ?



## Coffee Snob (Apr 21, 2015)

I was just about to buy a gaggia classic when i read somewhere you have leave it on for about 30 mins before use, if I only want a single cup this would be a serious pain in the butt for me. Could gaggia users please confirm if the long waiting time is correct or a myth.....many thanks


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

I leave mine on for at least 15-20 mins but use a timer so it turns on before I get up. I think most machines need some warming up time. You get used to it.


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

For better or for worse the 2015 Gaggias turn themselves off after 9 minutes.


----------



## marcuswar (Aug 19, 2013)

The Classic itself will warm up in about 5mins or so (i.e. the ready light will come on). It WILL make an acceptable cup of coffee at this time but if you want an even better cup (i.e. better temperature stability) then most people would leave it on for about 20mins before using.


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

ronsil said:


> For better or for worse the 2015 Gaggias turn themselves off after 9 minutes.


Not sure how this would be for better?


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

Safer....according to EU regs


----------



## marcuswar (Aug 19, 2013)

I suspect it's more about energy conservation rather than any safety issues.

Along the same lines as the European law regarding maximum wattage of vacuum cleaners etc


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

Whatever the reason it doesn't assist in making nice coffee!


----------



## aaroncornish (Nov 7, 2012)

I used to leave mine on for about 20 minutes at least with the portafilter and handle in place.

Here is the but, I never tried making a coffee after say 5 minutes, so not sure how this would compare.

I am sure if you were making more than 1 shot then you would start to get consistency problems if the temperature had not had a chance to stabilise at the group.


----------



## marcuswar (Aug 19, 2013)

I hope it's 9mins of inactivity and not from switch on. It would be a bit of a pain if started the countdown from turning it.....and then turned it off mid shot


----------



## charris (Feb 17, 2014)

I run mine on a wemo with 3-4 timers per day, each timer last 2-3 hours so it is usually on almost always when I want to have a cup.

I have also tried a few times to make a cup 5-15 minutes after switching it on and it works just fine IF you do multiple big water flushes.


----------



## marcuswar (Aug 19, 2013)

Big water flushes on a classic ???

The flush I ever did with a class ic was as part of temperature surfing routine, and this was just to get the machine down to the bottom of the thermostats temp range in order to force it turn on the elements so I was at a known point in it's cycle.

I can only think by doing big flushes you are keeping the elements on longer and forcing hot water through the brewhead to heat it up ?

I still stand by my statement that you can get an acceptable cup of coffee after 5mins ..just not the best possible. The OP seemed to be under the impression that you HAD to leave it on for 30mins.


----------



## Sk8-bizarre (Jan 22, 2015)

ronsil said:


> For better or for worse the 2015 Gaggias turn themselves off after 9 minutes.


Mine a new 2015 does and after having a while I NEVER use from initial warm up.

Mornings out of bebed, downstairs turn it on back up have shower, get dressed etc. Down turn back on then grind, tamp, use etc

Home on evening, walk in turn on, go round say hello, usual evening just home etc go back to it turn on again prep grind, tamp etc use.

Weekends easy just walk out turn on ten mins previous.

Deffo get a better primed flow and cup.

I know I know but its the machine I have and quite honestly what I have described is no hardship if you do have a new one, there's always something needs doing while it warms.

If you have a new one then let it warm up, the fact the EU switch off is there well use it to your advantage as a warm up timer or buy an older model just like Ratty had to in the end, eh Ratty!

Me well I'm hardcore and not promoting the newer version at all just get through by any means necessary.....Adapt and survive that's the truth!


----------



## Coffee Snob (Apr 21, 2015)

Thanks for the replies guys, im used to grinding some beans for a single day usage when i get up. I use a cafetierre for maki ng a brew and i let it sit fof 5 mins and then pour. Ive got to admit I never saw the 20 min warmup each time I want to use a gaggia and sadly I think it would rile me.


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Get up, go switch it on.. Go to the loo etc. By the time you've done and mucked about doing whatever you do on a morning it'll have warmed up. Just a case of altering your routine.

When I come home the first thing I do is switch it on - then I do whatever and when I go to make a coffee it's ready.


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Coffee Snob said:


> Thanks for the replies guys, im used to grinding some beans for a single day usage when i get up. I use a cafetierre for maki ng a brew and i let it sit fof 5 mins and then pour. Ive got to admit I never saw the 20 min warmup each time I want to use a gaggia and sadly I think it would rile me.


Dont grind for the day, grind for the dose you need. Otherwise they'll have gone stale by the time you're onto your second cup..


----------



## willmoore88 (Mar 11, 2015)

A timer to switch it on in the morning! That's a brilliant idea!

I agree, 5-10 minutes is ok and makes an acceptable espresso, but 20-30 is noticeably better.


----------



## Vieux Clou (Oct 22, 2014)

I switch mine on with the PF on the brew head, just enough to catch but not hard enough to compress the gasket. Once the PF is too hot to touch for more than an instant it's ready to go. 10-15 mins, maybe, could be less. I wouldn't let that hold me back from getting a Classic or any other machine. A £5 timer will take care of it for you.


----------



## marcuswar (Aug 19, 2013)

willmoore88 said:


> A timer to switch it on in the morning! That's a brilliant idea!
> 
> I agree, 5-10 minutes is ok and makes an acceptable espresso, but 20-30 is noticeably better.


A WeMo plug is even better as you can then turn it on from your phone without having to physically go the machine. You could even turn it on form the car on the way home from work.

The only thing to be aware of when using a timer on the classic is to make sure you have primed the boiler after having used it. i.e after steaming push the brew switch with the steam wand open until water comes out of the steam wand. The classic doesn't have an auto fill mechanism so if you need to make sure the boiler is full otherwise you could overheat it.


----------

